# Cigar and a Beer



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Weather is getting colder in Toronto... so I threw on the hoody and some jeans and went out on the patio.

Enjoyed a Nub Habana and a Beau's Lug Tread Lagered Ale


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Just one ale???????


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

nice

ale is the way to go
.
.
.


----------



## Wills (Aug 12, 2011)

Man it is starting to get colder around here, I personally enjoy the cold though. 

Looks like a great pair. Get your smoking in before it get's too cold!


----------

